
Fly on the cheap – if you are lean enough to fit in the middle seat - ilyaeck77
https://twitter.com/edyson/status/524113711372726272
======
ilyaeck77
They seemed to be focused on Europe originally, but now have flights in the US
as well. Las Vegas - SF for $50, not bad.

